# NOAA Winter Forecast



## SpectrumSnowIns (Apr 11, 2011)

https://www.noaa.gov/media-release/winter-outlook-warmer-than-average-for-many-wetter-in-north

NOAA winter forecast has been released. Any comments?

Rob


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SpectrumSnowIns said:


> https://www.noaa.gov/media-release/winter-outlook-warmer-than-average-for-many-wetter-in-north
> 
> NOAA winter forecast has been released. Any comments?
> 
> Rob


Sounds like the rest of the guessers... Oh it'll be this, but not to say it couldn't be this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SpectrumSnowIns said:


> Any comments?


How did last year's guess turn out?

What aboot "the blob"????????????

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/10/will-big-blob-in-pacific-ocean-affect-michigan-winter-yes.html


----------



## Klaibs27 (Oct 21, 2018)

It all depends on the timing of the "wetter than average" periods with the shots of cold. My local weather guy that I go to for most of my info will have his winter forecast out in the first week of November. Fingers are crossed for a more lucrative (albeit harder working) winter for us all!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Proven reliable analog technology...










But the coulored maps and zippy graphic are cool to look at.Thumbs Up


----------

